# I've found that and now shocked!



## Appencysymn (Sep 17, 2007)

Good morning! 
Shocking! 
[url=


----------



## Erich (Sep 17, 2007)

prepare to be banned low life


----------



## Marcel (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## ccheese (Sep 17, 2007)

Golly gee whiz...... on his first post too. Pervert !!

Charles


----------



## Becca (Sep 17, 2007)

Hmm...what happened??


----------



## trackend (Sep 17, 2007)

Appencysymn said:


> Good morning!
> Shocking!
> 
> 
> Definitely an appendectomy is required on this Pillock!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 17, 2007)

Les'bride:

The idiot put up some url's to various rape sites. I saw them first thing
this am, but the ole sage slipped it to him.

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 17, 2007)

Rape sites? Chrimmenee. What fetish can the depraved not enjoy. Perhaps the authorities should be contacted? Rape sites??


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 18, 2007)

I know matt, what a load of ****


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2007)

Another one bites the dust...


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Sep 18, 2007)

Actually I hope he bites a block of concrete...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 18, 2007)

Geeze.... for a thread that said nothing and went nowhere, it sure got a
lot of response...... Good riddance, I say !

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Sep 18, 2007)

ccheese said:


> Geeze.... for a thread that said nothing and went nowhere, it sure got a
> lot of response......


Yeah and you did most of the posts


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 18, 2007)

...and likely just a bot with no human direction. Marcel, your smilie was your saving grace... not that ccheese any defense.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 19, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> .... not that ccheese any defense.



Matt:

Do not understand your phrase ......

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 19, 2007)

Sorry. I meant to say "...not that ccheese NEEDS any defence".

Another words, without Marcel's smilie, his post could have been taken in a bad light. Its all good.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 19, 2007)

Well except for my typing skills perhaps.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 19, 2007)

Hmmmmm.... I'm obviously missing something here.... Perhaps the punch
line is yet to come ?

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 19, 2007)

wait a minute, he posted rape sites on here!?
what a sick freak, good thing somebody banned him


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 19, 2007)

ccheese said:


> Hmmmmm.... I'm obviously missing something here.... Perhaps the punch
> line is yet to come ?
> 
> Charles



Nope. The train has left the station.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 20, 2007)

Geeze. Missed another train.....

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Marcel (Sep 21, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> ...and likely just a bot with no human direction. Marcel, your smilie was your saving grace... not that ccheese any defense.



Sorry don't understand it. But it was a joke, just counting posts. I was not implying anything. Remember, Charles was the one who reported this in the first place.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 21, 2007)

Okay, Now I understand, didn't see your last few posts. Matt, that's what smileys are for aren't they?


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 21, 2007)

Yes, Marcel, that is what they are for.


----------

